# Gaming pc not booting



## dixit8611 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi all,i have recently built a new pc
AMD 955 be cpu, Corsair 4 GB 1600 MHZ DDR3 RAM, some WD HDD,Sapphire 6850 gpu, Asus M4A88T-MLE mobo, Gigabyte 460 watt PSU.
It was working fine. Then suddenly after a shut down ( proper shut down by me ) it refused to boot. Window icon was appearing on the screen but nothing was happening after that. I thought it was some OS error so i connected my HDD to some old pc then everything worked fine. Then i reconnected my HDD to my new build and tried safe mode, start up repair, low resolution mode etc but nothing worked. I also tried removing and reinserting CMOS battery and RAM stick but the problem remained the same. Sometimes the BIOS was also freezing. What can be the problem ? Please help.
One more thing, my bios is showing DRAM frequency 1333 MHZ while i have 1600 MHZ RAM.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 29, 2011)

Perhaps, there might be a Driver Issue which might have got corrupted during course of working of OS. But, since your BIOS seems to be freezing, Please remove the GPU and Boot your computer. If it boots successfully , then maybe your GPU is faulty, or else get it serviced a a Authorized Computer Professional. 

Assuming, your Ram sticks and Proccy are in Good condition.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2011)

@dixit8611, remove the GPU & try running the PC. also if bios shows up, check CPU temperature. though the real temperature maybe higher/lower, still check & report here.


----------



## dixit8611 (Apr 30, 2011)

My GPU is not faulty as i am using it on my old build and it is rendering games at FULL HD resolution. OS and other drivers are also perfectly fine as i am using my HDD on my old build with same win7 which refused to boot on  my new build. I will check the cpu temperature and post here.


----------



## dixit8611 (May 2, 2011)

Cpu temperature is 40-50 degree.....Any suggestions ???


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2011)

cpu temperature is ok & should be in the same range when your system boots up. so that can be ticked out. still try to run your system on IGP. maybe your PCIeX16 slot is bad. 

about the ram, its running at default speed. to utilize 1600Mhz, you need to overclock your processor.


----------



## Anish (May 3, 2011)

May be try changing the PSU


----------



## dixit8611 (May 3, 2011)

My pc is booting only if i am removing and reinserting my cpu. Any possible explanations ?????
Between once the pc is on it is working flawlessly so no PSU problem as I have played battlefield bad company and black ops on full HD for more than 2-3 hours.


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2011)

remove & reinsert processor? check if the processor pins are bent or any of them is missing.


----------



## dixit8611 (May 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> remove & reinsert processor? check if the processor pins are bent or any of them is missing.



Already checked,They all are perfectly fine.


----------

